# consistency of sugar/salt scrub that is creamy or emulsified



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

For those of you who make OR buy a sugar or salt scrub that is creamy or emulsified, what is the consistency?

Do you prefer one that is thicker or a little "runny" and not so thick?

Do you prefer them to be oily where you can feel the oil on the surface of your skin, or just a smooth moisturized feeling when your done using it.

I'm trying to tweak the recipe that i'm using, and I am not asking for your specific recipes, but just trying to decide the best way to make mine.  LOL if I don't end up with a couple of options...... LOL  I've made a couple of batches now and it sure is fun trying them out !!!


BTW, what do you do with all your batches that you work with until you find what your looking for.   I think I might be giving some to girlfriends and my mom....... just to get it used up.  There isn't anything wrong with it, but it's just not quite what i'm looking for.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 27, 2007)

I make mine to be a pretty thick consistency. I don't like it runny.  I don't want my skin to feel oily or greasy when I rinse.  I used my failed batches and  let my friends have them too.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

I like them thicker than the consistancy of regular oil.  When I put some of the finished product in the palm of my hand, it should stay there and not run out.  

If the scrub is too oily, or loose, you end up wasting too much in the shower.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 27, 2007)

I prefer mine to be thick and leave my skin feeling very soft afterward.


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Jan 5, 2008)

I like my scrubs thick and that leave my skin smooth and soft not slick feeling. And I like them to have a lot of scent.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with CP soaper exactly as she said- creamy and moisturizing. Currently I'm looking for one to buy from someone- I don't feel like making anything else other than soap lately..


----------

